# Revalver mkIII.V



## RichIKE (Apr 16, 2011)

Where can it be found? It seems the only place that has it is Sweetwater and it is out of stock.


----------



## Quax (Apr 16, 2011)

Peavey.com

Click on "purchase". You don't get a box or something, but a lincense and a downloadlink.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 16, 2011)

Quax said:


> Peavey.com
> 
> Click on "purchase". You don't get a box or something, but a lincense and a downloadlink.



And it is frikkin awesome! Loving the Diezel model. This is seriously the first modelling software I've actually really enjoyed. The dual signal chain with separate impulses really makes for a nice, enveloping mix.

Downside is that it seems I need a processor upgrade to really run it in 64 bit as its taxing my old E8400 to its limits and is distorting when the CPU pegs.


----------



## The Beast (Apr 16, 2011)

I bought mine through Musician's Friend.


----------



## RichIKE (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome thanks guys. Any
Tips or tricks I
Might wanna know?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

Be patient.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 16, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Be patient.



 



RichIKE said:


> Awesome thanks guys. Any
> Tips or tricks I
> Might wanna know?



I just start playing with it yesterday and I'm already having a blast. The tweakability is insane. For instance, rebuilding the amp models is surprisingly intuitive if you know a bit about amp design. 

For instance: the Demon model was frikkin awesome on its own, but I replaced the EL34's replaced with KT88's and gave it a stiff Tube bias and it got mean as hell, just like one would expect with KT88s.

Once you start experimenting with the dual signal chain and using your own impulse cabinet and playing with the cabinet driver distortion and crunch levels it really amps up the modelling to absurdly realistic levels. 

I'm seriously thinking about selling my amps. The only problem I see with it is I'll spend more time tweaking and building my own amp models than playing. Its like frikkin musical minecraft


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 16, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I'm seriously thinking about selling my amps. The only problem I see with it is I'll spend more time tweaking and building my own amp models than playing. Its like frikkin musical minecraft



It's pretty damn sexy though. I've mostly messed with the 6505+ and the JSX, gotta try the Diezel! Sounds realistic! Oh and I'm seriously gonna sell my Pods soon


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 16, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> It's pretty damn sexy though. I've mostly messed with the 6505+ and the JSX, gotta try the Diezel! Sounds realistic! Oh and I'm seriously gonna sell my Pods soon



Yea, that's the "Demon" model I was talking about screwing around with the internals on. It sounds soooooooooo sweet. I'm going to start tweaking around with some new Impulses this week and see if I can't get a few really nice presets going.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

I got some _okay_ sounds out of it. Nothing great. I just need a real fucking amp or an Axe-FX. Haha. I mean, even Ola Englund's preset video just sounds okay to me.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 16, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I got some _okay_ sounds out of it. Nothing great. I just need a real fucking amp or an Axe-FX. Haha. I mean, even Ola Englund's preset video just sounds okay to me.



Well, I'll give it awhile playing through and see if I can get some song sketches hammered out before I make a decision on getting rid of other gear, but this is definitely the first thing I've used that made me think I could do without an amp for tones (not talking live of course...that be a bit of a hassle to setup).


----------



## datalore (Apr 16, 2011)

I really like it so far. Some of the models are more convincing than others, and the effects aren't that great, but I've been able to get nice tones with the 6505+ model, the Vox model and the Budda models. If I shut off the cabinet modeling and use different IRs, I can get raw amp sounds that are as good as anything I've heard from the Axe-FX. Try swapping out the power tubes in the 6505+ for EL34s. If the new 6534+ sounds anything like that, I'm going to need to get that amp at some point. My only major gripe so far is that it can be a major CPU hog.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 16, 2011)

datalore said:


> I really like it so far. Some of the models are more convincing than others, and the effects aren't that great, but I've been able to get nice tones with the 6505+ model, the Vox model and the Budda models. If I shut off the cabinet modeling and use different IRs, I can get raw amp sounds that are as good as anything I've heard from the Axe-FX. Try swapping out the power tubes in the 6505+ for EL34s. If the new 6534+ sounds anything like that, I'm going to need to get that amp at some point. My only major gripe so far is that it can be a major CPU hog.



I might be confused, but I thought the cabinet modelling was more of an IR loader with some response power amp response characteristics thrown in? How would you load IRs if not using the Speaker selection (cabinet modeller)? Or do you just mean loading your own IRs in the cabinet modeller?


----------



## RichIKE (Apr 16, 2011)

What are the other programs like this That I should check out? Is this the best one?


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 16, 2011)

RichIKE said:


> What are the other programs like this That I should check out? Is this the best one?



While I am by no means an authority I have tried every modelling program under the sun. As of right now, this is definitely the best software based program for heavy tones that I've ever used.

As far as I know (unless there have been new updates added that I've missed) nothing other competing products feature native IR support. 

Aside from that, neither Amplitude, Pod Farm or Guitar Rig let you tweak the different amp components but more importantly neither has the power section modeled as accurately as Revalver...that is what really does it for me. When you back off a chord and let it ring, you get the sag you'd expect from a cranked power section. You can tweak that directly with sag variables.
Some of the effects are kinda meh, but honestly I'd just use the amp sims and use the effects plugins on your DAW if you find one of them lacking.


----------



## RichIKE (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the info and the quick reply


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

Clip with Revalver after dicking around for about an hour:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13294902/Revalver.wav

As I said, it isn't amazing, but it sounds pretty good. Keep in mind it is the demo version, so it will cut out or whatever. Excuse how sloppy the playing is. 

Impulses are Recab 3, da shit.


----------



## RichIKE (Apr 16, 2011)

What would you recommend if this isn't amazing?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

Spend thousands of dollars on hardware.

This is undoubtedly the best software amp simulator, in my mind, available. Hardware, however, will always trump software though, again in my mind.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

And as I type it is growing on me...

Really don't want to spend this money...

Fuck... Resist...


----------



## Tree (Apr 17, 2011)

Best setup I've gotten out of it:

TS808 Model thingy: Drive 0-30% Tone 40-50% Volume 100% Bass 50% Mid 50-60%

Mesa (Flathill) on Modern setting: Gain 27% Bass 45% Mid 30-35% Treble 48-50% 
Drive 30%

Redwire Mesa V30 cab SM57 CapEdge 1"

YMMV


----------



## RichIKE (Apr 17, 2011)

Sweet I'll try it out. Anyone gotten any good djenty sounds out of it?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 17, 2011)

Trying. 

Well, "djunty." I want to be Misha Mansoor when I grow up (again) so... 
Well, he's one of the people I wanna be.


----------



## RichIKE (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha describe djunty


----------



## JamesM (Apr 17, 2011)

Periphery. I'm an unashamed fanboy.


----------



## RichIKE (Apr 17, 2011)

As am I. Periphery tone is exactly what I want.


----------



## Isan (Apr 17, 2011)

RichIKE said:


> As am I. Periphery tone is exactly what I want.


I am too and I have two very important words for that goal.
Pod HD500


----------



## JamesM (Apr 17, 2011)

Putcho money where yo mouth is. Clips?


----------



## RichIKE (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah I already have a pod and don't like the tones I get. I want to be able to do it with this. And I know it's possible since it's so tweakable


----------



## JamesM (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, honestly, Misha's tone is quite the opposite of digital tonally, making the goal of acquiring that sound digitally even further distant (Axe-FX aside, let's be reasonable here).


----------



## RichIKE (Apr 17, 2011)

If only I had 2000 bucks. I'm sure revalver can get close.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, money can help. But there are those, examples can be found on this very forum, who have used say, LePou's Legion and have mixes that sound better than many I've heard with ENGL's and Axe-FX's. As much as I'd like to make the excuse that my tones don't sound as good because of what I have/don't have, it's bullshit. 

If you get close, keep us posted. Look in "LOLDEATHCORE" at the very end to see what I've managed to do with it in a few hours today. If you look earlier in the thread, you'll see what my GSP1101 can sound like (make sure you listen to V.3).


----------



## RichIKE (Apr 17, 2011)

Armada i LOVE the tone you got in the LOL deathcore thing, can you post your settings?


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 17, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Clip with Revalver after dicking around for about an hour:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13294902/Revalver.wav
> 
> As I said, it isn't amazing, but it sounds pretty good. Keep in mind it is the demo version, so it will cut out or whatever. Excuse how sloppy the playing is.
> ...



Interesting note, I found Recabinet not to work so well with Revalver. Since the IR loader in Revalver also adds power and speaker distortion characteristic controls, it tends to be overdistort the IR (since Recab's IRs already have heavy power amp distortion captured).

The best ones I've used so far have been Redwirez... also wanted to try the God's Cab set that was posted here a few days ago but haven't yet.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 17, 2011)

RichIKE said:


> Sweet I'll try it out. Anyone gotten any good djenty sounds out of it?



I had a good 6505+ setup with the (now) infamous frowny EQ and it sounded alright...granted I still don't really know how to do a proper djent. 

Oddly enough, throwing the recording out from the Blackstar HT1 and adding compression and same EQ set sounded pretty nice too.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 17, 2011)

The Armada said:


> And as I type it is growing on me...
> 
> Really don't want to spend this money...
> 
> Fuck... Resist...



Hey Armada, have you tried it in 64-bit mode yet? In short: its better.
I need a quad-core now it seems...


----------



## dunno (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey dudes, just want to throw my 2 cents here. Have you tried boosting the revalver with real tube screamer? It sounds fuckin` awesome!!!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 17, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> Interesting note, I found Recabinet not to work so well with Revalver. Since the IR loader in Revalver also adds power and speaker distortion characteristic controls, it tends to be overdistort the IR (since Recab's IRs already have heavy power amp distortion captured).
> 
> The best ones I've used so far have been Redwirez... also wanted to try the God's Cab set that was posted here a few days ago but haven't yet.



I have a dirty love affair with Sperimental impulses and even then Recab just sounded better to my ears.




Mordacain said:


> Hey Armada, have you tried it in 64-bit mode yet? In short: its better.
> I need a quad-core now it seems...



No, I haven't tried. I don't think my little MacBook Pro could handle that.


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Apr 17, 2011)

Demo'd and tweaked on for hours by your fellow midgetbooty. I absorootree love this! It makes me... Hot. 

The tweaking features fucking blow amplitude out of it's kitty pool an shart in it's mouth. That being said - I may be charging my debit card tonight. Then again, I dont need need it, I has to fix my damned brakes.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 17, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I have a dirty love affair with Sperimental impulses and even then Recab just sounded better to my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pricing a PC upgrade right now that I probably can't afford...

I've apparently been out of the modding scene for too long... a Hex-Core for $200...I about shit myself


----------



## AlucardXIX (Apr 17, 2011)

I am definitely in love with Revalver. I still use Pod Farm for clean tones and bass(haven't messed with the cleans in Revalver yet, but I bet I could get something epic sounding)

Redwirez Uberkab 421 mic Cap Edge with the 6505+. Mah favorite so far.


----------



## tr0n (Apr 18, 2011)

My favourite tone out of Revalver is the 6505 with the TS and Gatekeeper before it. I changed the power tubes to KT88s and changed the tonestack to the Flathill Red (or Orange, I forget) now. I've also got my guitar running through a Keeley Compressor before it goes into the interface. Sounds a little djenty but not overly stated, which is what I want. I'm also getting into the Demon amp, not as much low-end activity in comparison to the 6505 but once my ears adjust I'm loving that too. Running both patches through a signal splitter into a Red Wirez Mesa V30 w/ R121 and Marshall 1960A w/ SM57.

Gonna try some of Mordacain's tips with adding crunch and distortion on the IR loader, I've always just pulled them down. +rep for you sir.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Apr 18, 2011)

^I mostly add crunch, keep the distortion below the half way mark so it doesn't turn everything to mud.


----------



## loktide (Apr 18, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I got some _okay_ sounds out of it. Nothing great. I just need a real fucking amp or an Axe-FX. Haha. I mean, even Ola Englund's preset video just sounds okay to me.



pretty much this. i haven't messed around with it too much, though. but from what i got out of it so far, i still prefer a pod + impulses over it.


----------



## tr0n (Apr 18, 2011)

AlucardXIX said:


> ^I mostly add crunch, keep the distortion below the half way mark so it doesn't turn everything to mud.


What are those things supposed to emulate? Something to do with driving the cab harder?

I've got quad-core i7 processor in my iMac so I can run 64-bit mode live if I want, but tbh it sounded a little weird, not really an improvement. I'll give it another try but I think that mode is only for mixdown purposes.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Apr 18, 2011)

I really don't know what Crunch does, but the distortion is extremely obvious the higher you crank it.

I'll post something new up tonight. 7 string with BKP Aftermaths, no mastering, light mixing. Tone will be like I mentioned before, 6505+ model with Redwire Uberkab V30, 421 Mic.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's the clip! Part of a song from my album, the details are in the track description.

7 string Revalver Clip by AlucardXIX on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## JamesM (Apr 18, 2011)

Really don't want to buy this... But I want to buy this...

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13294902/Revalver 3.wav


----------



## JamesM (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay so yeah... I bought it...

Opinions?
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13294903/Revalver 4.wav

EDIT:
A little harsh sounding, eh?
Getting there...


----------



## AlucardXIX (Apr 18, 2011)

Over compressed is more like it, but other than that it sounds good.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 19, 2011)

AlucardXIX said:


> Over compressed is more like it, but other than that it sounds good.



 but its not certainly not bad for only tweaking with it for so little a time. If you get anywhere near the tones you were coaxing out of the GSP1101 you'll be doing great.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 19, 2011)

Well! Thank you, I'm flattered. 

Well, it's between these two:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13294902/MyDiezel.wav
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13294902/MyJSX.wav

Opinions? 

You're still going to get compressor pumping due to the overheads, but that's solely due to me not humanizing this mix or anything because, well, it isn't a "mix." It's a junk track used to test tone.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 19, 2011)

That Diezel sounds pretty good mang. Tighten it up with a gate or something and youve got a heavy heavy tone.

Also stop posting in wav. I can't stream em.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 19, 2011)

Eff, sorry Ed. Pro Tools 8 just makes it lame, I'll start converting before I post.  

Thanks for the input man, I'll gate it for sure.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 19, 2011)

love this program, was gunna by a whole new rigs, and will one day get a mackie hd monitor and axe fx for live use, but for now i am content with using Revalver for guitar on my macbook, gunna sell whats left of my gear, which isn't much now, for a drum sample program


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 19, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> love this program, was gunna by a whole new rigs, and will one day get a mackie hd monitor and axe fx for live use, but for now i am content with using Revalver for guitar on my macbook, gunna sell whats left of my gear, which isn't much now, for a drum sample program



That's kinda what I'm thinking myself. Not much point in having amps and cabs if I'm not going to be playing live.

Though I think I'll keep the Blackstar HT1...its nice to have a practice amp and it sounds pretty good for direct in recording as well. Even tried that running through Revalver with some post- compression, gating and EQ.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 19, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> That Diezel sounds pretty good mang. Tighten it up with a gate or something and youve got a heavy heavy tone.
> 
> Also stop posting in wav. I can't stream em.





I love the Diezel model. I've spent what little time I've had on that. Combination of 6L6's, KT88s and 6550s on that model sounded mean as hell without any further tweaking.

I was going to ask about the wav's too but then I realized Firefox does stream them... looks like I'll give FF4.0 a shot afterall.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, sorry about the inconvenience. It's just that Safari DOES stream them, and I forget that not everyone uses Safari...


----------



## AlucardXIX (Apr 19, 2011)

Ew...I even use Firefox on my Mac. Safari is meh. lol

I've only really given the 6505 and 6505+ models any time. The JSX is pretty awesome for leads though.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just tried it out on one of my projects and I was all like


----------



## abswisher (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm loving the Demon model with a KT88. I'm still trying to fight a sweet spot for the low end, though.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 26, 2011)

I know I'm kind of late in the thread, but this type of amp sim is not a vst, correct? It sort of replaces the pod? As in, you plug yourself into some audio interface and load up the program and you will get the sound of whatever amps are in there, yes?


----------



## TMM (Apr 26, 2011)

Out of curiosity, what signal path is everyone using to get these tones? Like:

[guitar / pickups] -- [anything else?] -- [DI (?)] -- [interface]


----------



## TimothyLeary (Apr 27, 2011)

demon and budda for me. they sound great!


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 27, 2011)

Larcher said:


> I know I'm kind of late in the thread, but this type of amp sim is not a vst, correct? It sort of replaces the pod? As in, you plug yourself into some audio interface and load up the program and you will get the sound of whatever amps are in there, yes?



Its both standalone and VST. I run standalone (Guitar straight into interface) to setup tones. Once I get tones I like as presets, I'll use the VST for recording.

That being said, the VST interface is the same as standalone so you can make any tweaks you need on the fly.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 27, 2011)

TMM said:


> Out of curiosity, what signal path is everyone using to get these tones? Like:
> 
> [guitar / pickups] -- [anything else?] -- [DI (?)] -- [interface]



Guitar straight into the interface for me, though someone posted earlier about running a TS-type OD into the front of the interface.


----------



## TMM (Apr 27, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> Guitar straight into the interface for me, though someone posted earlier about running a TS-type OD into the front of the interface.



Which interface?

I downloaded mkiii.v yesterday, and for the life of me I can't get any of the models to sound like anything but a mudfest, even with the lows all the way down, gain lowered, TS model up front (tried both the Greener and BTE's vintage OD), and using the best IRs I have. It sounds okay, but has no depth to the tone, no dynamics, and is just way too dense sounding to be usable. My PODxt w/ nice IRs leaves it in the dust, currently.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 27, 2011)

TMM said:


> Which interface?
> 
> I downloaded mkiii.v yesterday, and for the life of me I can't get any of the models to sound like anything but a mudfest, even with the lows all the way down, gain lowered, TS model up front (tried both the Greener and BTE's vintage OD), and using the best IRs I have. It sounds okay, but has no depth to the tone, no dynamics, and is just way too dense sounding to be usable. My PODxt w/ nice IRs leaves it in the dust, currently.
> 
> Any suggestions?



I've got a Toneport UX2 that I've been using for the most part, which is a complete turd as far as I am concerned but I have an MBox2 I've not hooked up yet.

Even with the Toneport, I've never experienced any muddiness. Sounds like there would be some configuration issue at work, or possibly a mismatch in interface settings.


----------



## tr0n (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm running a Tokai Les Paul with BKP Riff Raffs into a Keeley Compressor into a Focusrite Saffire Pro 14 interface. I think it's still important to have compression at the earliest stage to even out the level being fed into the nterface and finally the amp input. It means the tone saturates more evenly between single note lines and full on chords. I think the tones I'm getting from just the 6505 and Deizel amps alone are worth the price tag.


----------



## mcmurray (Jun 2, 2013)

This is a very impressive VST, been playing it all night. Totally forgot how good it sounded! 

Put some decent IRs in it and it equals the Axefx imo.


----------



## Prime (Jun 2, 2013)

I think the diezel sounds best as well...but everyone always says my tone sounds too dry with revalver. How do I fix that?


----------

